

FaRM: Fast Remote Memory (2014) [pdf] - adamnemecek
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/nsdi14/nsdi14-paper-dragojevic.pdf

======
sudioStudio64
Wow. That's really very cool. The paper is definitely worth the time reading.

